# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αναβοσβήνει το ταμπλό σε yaris 1300cc, 2004.

## skfn

Καλησπέρα 

Στα καλά καθούμενα  άρχισε να αναβοσβήνει το μεγάλο  ταμπλό με τις ενδείξεις ταχύτητας - βενζίνης, κάποιες﻿﻿ φορές να σβήνει το μισό,  κάποιες ολόκληρο και άλλες να παραμείνει σταθερά σβηστο. 

Το δεύτερο το μικρότερο που δείχνει κατανάλωση κτλ λειτουργεί κανονικά. 

Καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει και αν είναι επισκευάσιμο?

----------


## manolo

Μήπως είναι θέμα επαφής των καλωδίων με το βύσμα που τροφοδοτεί το display; Ίσως να έχει ξεκουμπώσει και δημιουργεί αυτές τις διακοπές..

----------


## skfn

Έβγαλα το πρώτο πλαστικό κάλυμμα και πέρασα με σπρέι επαφών τα δύο βυσματα τροφοδοσίας που έχει,  χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## manolo

Έλεγξε ίσως ακόμα και κάποια καλωδιοταινία που πιθανότατα θα διασυνδέει το display με τη κεντρική μονάδα. Δες την κατάστασή της και αν είναι κουμπωμένη καλά στα δύο άκρα της.

----------


## gep58

Αυτή είναι η οθόνη; Θα έλεγα ότι είναι θέμα κακής επαφής της με την κύρια πλακέτα ή ίσως κάτι σοβαρότερο κι όχι καλωδιώσεων ή βυσμάτων. Τώρα κατά πόσο είναι επισκευάσιμο το πρόβλημα δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## manolo

Γι αυτό κι εγώ του πρότεινα Γιώργο να ελέγξει καλωδιοταινία και ενδεχόμενες συνδέσεις με βύσματα. Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή τις επαφές με τη πλακέτα.

----------


## skfn

Επανερχομαι γιατι το θεμα μου επιμενει.
Πηγα σε ανθρωπο που ασχολείται με κοντερ, αλλα μου προτεινε να περίμενω να σβήσει τελείως για να το δει.
Ετσι το άνοιξα μονος και βρήκα ενα κάψιμο-μαυρίλα στο κάτω μερος της οθόνης και δυο smd πυκνωτάκια που μοιάζουν βραχυκυκλωμένα.(φώτος)
Υπαρχει κανείς που επισκευάζει σε Αθηνα Πειραιά γιατί φοβάμαι να δουλέψω διπλα στην καλωδιόταινια, ειναι και μάλλον έξω από τις δυνατότητες μου.yarislightmarked.jpgyarismarked.jpg

----------


## GeorgeZ

Οι οθόνες VFD σαν αυτή την έχουν την μαυρίλα.
Οι πυκνωτές αν ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένοι θα ήταν μόνιμο το πρόβλημα.
Δες για ψυχρές κολλήσεις ή σπασμένη πλακέτα / χαλκός κάπου.

----------


## skfn

Το έψαξα με μεγεθυντικό φακό, και πιο προσεκτικά στα βαριά και μεγάλα εξαρτήματα και δεν είδα κάτι ορατό. 
Τους πυκνωτές τους πέρασα όλους και μόνο αυτοί "σφυρανε",  δείχνει μια αντίσταση γύρω στα 5 ohm. Ίσως υπάρχει καμία αντίσταση σε παραλληλη σύνδεση. 
Και μένα για ψυχρή κολληση μου κάνει αλλά φοβάμαι να βάλω χέρι. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που μπορώ να απευθυνθώ για τέτοια επισκευή?

----------

